# Play Sand Sucks Nuts



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I tried using play sand on a 55g I am setting up in my new apartment. The play sand made my tank look like mud and there has been no change for 18 hours in the appearance. I am running an EMP400 and AC500 and AC 402 powerhead with quick filter to try and scrub the water....


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, i have tried sand, crushed coral and i just cant keep it from mucking up the tank when i clean. If you could change, it will save a lot of work later. It looks great when it's done but i had too much trouble with it. Pain in the azz. Plus that crap gets into all the filters and powerheads.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

get rid of the play sand - I'm sure it is not what you use

I have not used sand before, but I'm sure it is special sand from your LFS


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

thats that type of sand i used... still get a little sediment on the glass now and then, buit other then that it is fine... and yes, you gotta make sure you wash out th sand first, it is quite dusty!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The dust will settle. What kind did you use. Southdown playsand works with no problems. If you didnt wash it off then the silicate will hang around for atleast 72 hours maybe more. It will settle eventually and sand gives you much clearer water as it is a more effective substrate. It is also simple to clean although i would not recommend it for a shoal of messy pygos.. its better for single Serras.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

my tank has settled now after 2 days and it looks great. I think you just have to give it time. water is clear. Sand is good.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Good to hear that your tank finally cleared up shred.

MIke, did you wash the sand off good before adding it to your tank? IF not, it will take some time.

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey X, did you rince the sand good enough before adding to the tank. My small 15 gallon with sandy substrate cleared up after about an hour, but I spent a couple hours rincing sand for a measly 15g...
Besides that, adding some gravel will help as well.
btw: I used aquarium sand, so that may also have made a difference.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I used aquarium sand, so that may also have made a difference.


 So even "aquarium" sand is dusty and needs a good washing before adding it?


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I started putting some play sand in my 55 gallon and stopped when I couldnt even see inside the damn thing. Yes I did rinse it out good. I am not too worried right now about it cuz this is a new tank I am cycling for my P's. I am in no hurry to get going, since I just got it this weekend for 25 bucks with stand !! WOO HOOO !! So I am gunna wait and see if it clears up before I finish putting more sand in there. I also have it mixed with gravel as well.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I used aquarium sand, so that may also have made a difference.
> ...


Yup









I think the filling of bags is all mechanized, and on a grand scale (industrial production), so lots of sand dust will get into those bags as well... And then those filled bags get toiled around, thrown into trucks etc., grinding the sand even more...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you should wash all gravel and sand introduces into your tank..there is alot of dust and dirt in the bags...hoping your tank cleared up mike..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought I washed it well but in retrospect I did a quickie job. I have drained the 55g twice today and have refilled it halfway, ruffled up the sand and have then drained it. I am startign to see some progress.


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

just leave it alone for a couple of days. it will settle.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Turn off your filters or the sand will never settle. Well....... maybe eventually after a week or so. All that "stuff" floating around will do nothing but clog your filter media anyways. Did you use Southdown?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

UPDATE: last night I drained and refilled my 55g three times making sure I stirred up the remaining dust in the sand befroe emptying the tank. When I refilled the last time it was perfectly clear. Then I turned on my filters







BOOM! The whole thing goes cloudy again. I woke up this mroning though and it had already started to clear out and that foamy dust stuff was not forming on the edges anymore. I think I got it under control and am gonna give it a few days to scrub itself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

> Play Sand Sucks Nuts


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Andrew said:


> Turn off your filters or the sand will never settle.


 No you should run your filters and it will settle. If you let the sand settle and then turn the filters on you'll get a 2nd sand storm. Might as well take care of it the first time.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MikeR said:


> Andrew said:
> 
> 
> > Turn off your filters or the sand will never settle.
> ...


 I have all my filters going and it seems to be working pretty well. Wonderring should I throw some carbon in to try and get all the little smoke out?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

UPDATE: Upon coming home Saturday morning I found the tank completely clear!







I even reached in and pushied the sand around a little to try and get it to stir up but it just fell back down. I also checked the water chem and it was all normal thanks to Bio Spira I added a few days ago! I threw in my cichlids and blood red natt for now!


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

Xenon, I used Playground Sand for my tank and after a more than cautious 4 hours of rinsing sand for dust (filled sauce pan half full with sand put it in sink and filled with water, then used my hands to agitate the sand gently, then let it settle leaving the foam and 'smoke' on the surface, then poured this water out of the sauce pan carefully as not to loose any sand. Repeat this process till the sand settles within a few seconds and the water is crystal then add the rinsed sand to a bucket or large container, it may sound laborious and believe me I was aching big style by the end of the evening but it payed off when I was able to convert my 55g tank from gravel to sand in less than an hour with no problems encountered; as I only have the oone tank I had to be sure, my 6 reds mulled in my bath for this hour)









The first photo was taken 1hr 30 mins after I had finished rinising the sand to go in the tank. (a month ago)

The second photo was taken on Tuesday last week, and with regard to the filter issue with sand, aslong as you ensure the intake to your filter is at least 2" above the sands surface in the tank then I do not believe you will encounter any motor damage or even filter clogging. But this is only based ony my recent experience.


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

The second Pic


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Just be careful. Some playground sands contain silica, and if I remember right it can cause algae blooms.

Mark


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> Just be careful. Some playground sands contain silica, and if I remember right it can cause algae blooms.
> 
> Mark


 Isn't this weird.








Play Sand
I attached the warning from the bottom of the page.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

All that shows is the greater importance of washing all that fine particulate out of your sand.

~Dj


----------



## Mathiotte (Jun 2, 2003)

what i think is that you have a very thin sand...try to get a more dense sand to avoid sand storms in your tank
If you need i will send you some beach sand from Portugal.....is very dense


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Skellon, nice 55


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

nice post winkyee









Mark


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

winkyee said:


> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> > Just be careful. Some playground sands contain silica, and if I remember right it can cause algae blooms.
> ...


 thats crazy, are you supposed to send you kids out to play in it with gloves and a mask on?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

how many lbs of sand do u need for a 55 gallon? thanks. so ya think its koo to just stick with playground sand? how much does it cost?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hareball said:


> > Play Sand Sucks Nuts
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 Me to







I love that heading

I love the look of sand but, I just can't go down that road. Pain in the arsh!


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Well how are you supposed to wash out your sand without getting it all running down and clogging the drain?


----------



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

i think they might of been talking about sand blasting stuff with that sand. Because thats all the safety stuff you need when u sand blast something. nice tank set up man that is really awsome


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Does anyone have sand in there Rhom tank. I am thinking about it but not sure.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

I went by my local home depot and play sand was $2 for 50 lbs. I'm probably gonna buy it for my 30 that im going to put my new spilo in! Of course not all fifty pounds thats way too much substrate for a 30


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Sorry I didn't read the thread...

but may I suggest using "Sand Blasting Sand". You can get those from car buffing stores, like those that *edit:"supplies" *painting material. You have a choice of white or black sand. Price is around $10 for 50 LB bag.

I tried with great results, not much rising needing, nor do they cloudy up your tank when you add it in.

One thing I hate about sand is they always f*ck up the filter at nite when my pleco go crazy around the bottom. The sand just get suck in and stuck at the propeller thingy. Tried with cotton on the inlet with no luck


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

:nod: 
Here's a pic of my old old 10 g tank. My first try with sand & drift wood.


----------

